# Have time for this?



## Curious_Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

How many of you men, after coming home from work, get to:

A. Check your kids homework
B. Make dinner
C. Workout
D. Free time on the Internet
E. TV
F. Take care of the kids
G. Sex with the wifey

All in one night! (Haha maybe not all of course, but how many of these choices for a typical night.)


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I do all of those after coming home from work on a typical night...except I don't usually make dinner. I am not a good cook, and she is exceptional at cooking. 

I would like more of the last one: Sex with the wifey.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Once or twice within my storied lifetime, all of those did actually occur to me on the same night!

But absolutely no more than once or twice!*


----------



## Curious_Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> I do all of those after coming home from work on a typical night...except I don't usually make dinner. I am not a good cook, and she is exceptional at cooking.
> 
> I would like more of the last one: Sex with the wifey.


So you seem to have a flexible schedule or something.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

B, C, D, E, G

Papa now so no kiddywinks to look after.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Curious_Guy said:


> So you seem to have a flexible schedule or something.


Yes, but still try to get a little of each done everyday when possible.

*My workout usually is walking for 30 minutes with wife and son...or lifting weights in our home.
*My son's homework goes pretty fast, but I still help him with it...mostly math.
*I usually squeeze in some time for TAM and other internet stuff everyday...with a glass of red wine.
*Maybe a little bit of TV...at least the news. I don't spend hours in front of the tube. No couch potatos in our home.
*I only have one son and do play with him outside and work in the garage with him daily. He is 13.
*I would like more sex time, but it is what it is. 
*I do have lots of energy, so I do things somewhat quickly. No time to waste. 

Maybe I am weird....but I am fortunate to work out of my home too.


----------



## Rushwater (Feb 11, 2013)

Curious_Guy said:


> How many of you men, after coming home from work, get to:
> 
> A. Check your kids homework
> B. Make dinner
> ...


I'm blessed as I work out of the house and get to do all of those items (although I choose not to watch much TV). Sometimes, however, I miss being out of the house. But, I do count my blessings.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

Curious_Guy said:


> How many of you men, after coming home from work, get to:
> 
> A. Check your kids homework
> B. Make dinner
> ...


I workout before the kid wakes up, and she's too young to have homework. I don't get home from work until between 7 and 8 on a normal evening, and I sometimes bring work home too. I do usually spend some time with my daughter doing a bath and bedtime routine, and maybe 1x per week I cook dinner if I'm home earlier. Sex happens if my wife is actually up for it -- I'm always willing and able and it's on her. And I get free time on the internet after they go to bed. I'm a night owl.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Curious_Guy said:


> How many of you men, after coming home from work, get to:
> 
> A. Check your kids homework
> B. Make dinner
> ...


I know you said men but I'm a single Mom. On a typical gym night I come home, change in 5 min, take kid to gymnastics for 3 hour lesson, go to gym for about an hour. Then go home and start dinner. While things are cooking I surf the net, feed the dog and watch the news. Pick up kiddo, we eat while watching TV (not optimal but hey, she has homework to do and can't watch then), then she does homework, occasionally asking a question while I clean up dinner and pack lunch for next day. Then I go to bed and read for a bit, lights out at 10:30. Sex would be nice.

ETA - on non-gym/gymnastics night it is usually a meal that requires longer to cook, plus a couple glasses of wine and a TV show on demand.


----------

